# GSD Pure. Mali Pure or mix?



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is the 6 month old puppy from my best friend. 
She owns both the mother and father.

What is your guess?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Of course the coat gives it away at least a mix.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to guess a whole lot of gorgeous, throw in a little majestic and a bit of WOW. Am I close?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HOw big is he? All GSD OR GSD/Great Dane mix.....


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

how about drop dead handsome


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree with Maggie. Definitely has Shepherd, but I would guess Dane mix.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

Handsome dog! Looks like a mix to me, but not a tyrpical mutt. He almost does look Dane-ish!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Would like to se him standing but almost looks like an oversize red sable to me. His face is all shepherd. And he is totally gorgeous!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i <3 him!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I should have a video of him working in a few days to 1 week. 

I will answer everyone tomorrow to what he is but for now I will say There is NO great dane in him at all!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

i am anxious to find out!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say PB German Shepherd. Is the tongue blue?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And...?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

half to three quarter GSD the rest mal.looks pure GSD except for ? way lean body and especially color.Tongue color prob not important-may be just incidental.If I had to throw in other breed maybe ridgeback?-but don't really think so


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah according to my friend who AI impregnated the female which she owns and she owns the Male as well (She did the whole thing herself) 

He is 100% Pure Mali! But I have Never seen a mali with those GSD ears! And that HEAD looks GSD also! I had to ask her if the neighbours GSD got over the fence!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He looks a lot like Rafi.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey how did your Rafi get to the U.K? Check your money hiding spots for anything missing! Check your wallet for missing credit cards!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer I had to ask her if the neighbours GSD got over the fence!


Did he? Two sires in the same litter, even if one is AI?







Wouldn't that be something?







( I assume that's possible?







) 

I think I'd do a DNA test; your friend might be able to get child support from the neighbors.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I think he is way too big for a Mal, I am for the neighbor's dog visiting!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not sure how accurate this is...

From what I've heard from Malinois people...is that not all "Pure Malinois" are actually pure....especially if you go through some of the working/KNPV lines. There's plenty of rumours that they're still evolving their breed and will sometimes use Dane and Pit to get more size, more jaw etc...If you look at working Malinois there are some definite differences in head and size from the traditional Malinois look...Maybe it's a throwback?

Look at the heads on these dogs...
https://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/breeds/images/1100028.jpg

http://www.siamcrowndog.com/dog_detail.php?id=15

http://www.cck9.com/belgian/malinois1.jpg

Didn't someone post a picture awhile ago of a guy with a Malinois that looked almost bigger than him?

IN any case...it personally reminds me a LOT of a Mali-Shepherd that we have at training


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

To me he looks total GSD except the coat/coloration. But I have seen a GSD with poor pigment that had no saddle. Hmmmm....pure Malligator, that shocked me!


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

I am wondering if she owns both, why the AI? Is there a particular
reason for not going with natures way? Just curious.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How big is he cause he seems HUGE from the photos and Mal's aren't near as bg as GSD's.

From pedigreedatabase


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

A'Tim is the sires daddy! From the second link! The female is a U.K show line Mali. 

She had to AI because the male would not mount. He showed interest but just would not mount. 

And no the dogs do not go into the garden loose with out her being there if not then they are kept in the kennel which there is no access for dogs to get into. So he is pure.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I would have thought pure GSD from the 1st pic. 2nd pic I'd say Mali. He's adorable!!!!! I DEFINATELY don't see dane!

All of the links others have shown I think are working Mals. There are some pics on this site that are similar to your guy.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=h...l%3Den%26um%3D1


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I would say the first picture is half GSD/Half Malinois. His posture is unmistakingly Mal. the long hair though, makes me think one of the parents def. has Shepherd in them. Mals can be long legged but even the imported Mals don't have those ears or the bone size. I wonder where your friend got their Mals? Many are of mixed breeds, whatever the dutch think would be a good mix seems to pop up here and there.

The second pic is obviously a mal. 

Good post!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi is small -- 56 pounds full grown. There are some mals who are a little bigger--I think up to 70 pounds for males?

There is a wide range to the way that Mals look. There are European mals who look TOTALLY different from a lot of the mals over here. They have longer coats and their heads are a little broader. Rafi looks like that type. There are also show line mals here who have longer hair.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

The purple tongue is pretty strange. Chow-Chow?


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have seen a few *really nice* working malinois that look like this. Not as common, but I've seen them. And yes, I suspect that somewhere back in the blood lines a GSD was worked in somewhere. Just like GSD's with the different coats and colors you see different variations in malinois. You just don't see it as often because you don't see malinois as often.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I've seen Mals that are as tall as dane's. 

This dog is a 1/2 gsd/1/2 mal. I know the parents.


----------

